# recommended bodyshop/sprayer in Essex.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As per the title, need a recommended bodyshop in the Essex area, preferably near Rayleigh.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I think Andy and squiggs are over that way


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

30 minutes from Rayleigh , I can recommend Mark from http://www.stockscoachworks.co.uk/about_us.html , He resprayed my XF when I had the wrap take off , Specialises in Lotus but will spray anything


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

London Road Coachworks in Grays :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> I think Andy and squiggs are over that way


Cheers for the mention but I'm not a bodyshop and Rayleigh is a way down the road for me to give any recommendations. 
Andy (in Brentwood) might also be a bit to far out as well - up to the OP obviously.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kraftwork in Chelmsford


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the mention.
The bodyshop I'm in or used to work at is in Romford, close to gallows corner. But as said that may be to far for the op.

Link below for said bodyshop.

http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1066/122416.php


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Forgot how bug Essex is lol


----------



## fazadelic (May 16, 2013)

Hi gleammachine contact me [email protected] im in dagenham
watch me paint a tigra and see the end result 



\thanks mate 
Faz


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

fazadelic said:


> Hi gleammachine contact me [email protected] im in dagenham
> watch me paint my wifes tigra and see the end result Full Respray in London Garage - YouTube
> thanks mate
> Faz


No easy way to put this.
Did you read the title saying recommended bodyshop/sprayer.

Im sure rob is looking for someone that wont mask everything up in sight, that will leave it with really nice laquer edges. half a*sed attempt at a repaint. Every thing should be removed properly how you meant to prep around things properly if its not removed simple you cant. No spraybooth to paint it in, no spraying overalls worn, no airfed mask, the list goes on. 
Think you seem to have forgotten this is detailing world, where members will notice the slightest little defect.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

handy thread... I have the same question!


----------



## fazadelic (May 16, 2013)

Not a million pound company to have all that just a ordinary bloke who makes his living painting cars in a local garage. The time and labour it takes it to take off all the mouldings and badge which can be done if some one is willing to pay but most of the time people don't, sanding around the mouldings is easy, you have to sand in every where mate otherwise you'll get flaking, mask an then use scotch brite which is very flexible and you can move it any way you want. Been painting for 8 years with out a booth an never had any comebacks but got more recommendations and no edgeing if you have a skill for masking. To say no safety equipment you going a bit too far mate you don't need all that stuff your talking about, any dust or any thing fall in the lacquer just colour sand and buff all off an your presented with a car that looks like new, most of the time i don't even need to buff because i put on the lacquer so smooth.

So it can be done without all those fancy money making gimmick you might read on the ads about new products which is better than the last product that they had its the bloody same product in a different bottle and you fall for it. If you have a clue about marketing.

Faz[/QUOTE]


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

fazadelic said:


> Not a million pound company to have all that just a ordinary bloke who makes his living painting cars in a local garage. The time and labour it takes it to take off all the mouldings and badge which can be done if some one is willing to pay but most of the time people don't, sanding around the mouldings is easy, you have to sand in every where mate otherwise you'll get flaking, mask an then use scotch brite which is very flexible and you can move it any way you want. Been painting for 8 years with out a booth an never had any comebacks but got more recommendations and no edgeing if you have a skill for masking. To say no safety equipment you going a bit too far mate you don't need all that stuff your talking about, any dust or any thing fall in the lacquer just colour sand and buff all off an your presented with a car that looks like new, most of the time i don't even need to buff because i put on the lacquer so smooth.
> 
> So it can be done without all those fancy money making gimmick you might read on the ads about new products which is better than the last product that they had its the bloody same product in a different bottle and you fall for it. If you have a clue about marketing.
> 
> Faz


[/QUOTE]
So we need to be a million pound company to have a spraybooth, course you dont. Doesnt matter how clever you think you are at masking you will always get a laquer build up/edge, i mean lets face it masking washer jets on a bonnet thats just **** poor, wouldnt even take ten minutes to remove them so not much labour involved in that, and to think grey scotching behind mouldings will work thats laughable. So your obviously not worried about health and saftey, your not going to be saying that in a few years when you isocyante poisoning, but your obviuosly not saftey concious at all. Not heard of PPE worried about or use it doesnt cost that much. So no im not taking it to far its called doing things PROPERLY. 
Let me sum up what you have just written in basic terms.

CHEAP REPAINT
CHEAP PREP WORK CUTTING CORNERS
CHEAP PAINT AND MATERIALS
CHEAP SPRAYGUN ANYTHING WILL DO 
NO NEED FOR FANCY GIMMICKS CHEAP AS POSSIBLE
NO NEED FOR A SPRAYBOOTH YOU DONT NEED ONE
NO NEED FOR HEALTH AND SAFTETY
NO RESPECT FOR MY OWN HEALTH
I DONT GET IMPERFECTIONS IN MY PAINT WORK
I HAVE A BOOK FULL OF RECOMMENDATIONS

Fvck me that sounds more like something you would see on rogue traders :lol::lol:


----------



## fazadelic (May 16, 2013)

Andy your right on the health and safety bit i should look after my health. But it works in dagenham people dont pay everyone wants a quick and cheap job. Oviously theres people who pay an they wont come to a small guy in a alley way.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

fazadelic said:


> Andy your right on the health and safety bit i should look after my health.


You should look after your health mate, trust me I've seen what isocyanate poisoning can do to someone and its not nice. Even down to wearing masks with primer, filler, will have an effect on your health. :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

fazadelic said:


> Andy your right on the health and safety bit i should look after my health. But it works in dagenham people dont pay everyone wants a quick and cheap job. Oviously theres people who pay an they wont come to a small guy in a alley way.


Fair play mate, if that's what they want and there happy with what your doing. :thumb:


----------



## fazadelic (May 16, 2013)

Andyb0127 said:


> Fair play mate, if that's what they want and there happy with what your doing. :thumb:


cheers pal, i want to go upmarket now, i know i have the skill. Ill just do detailing and paint correction going mobile that's why i joined this fantastic site, to learn everything about detailing. I have a friend that works in the city and they all got expensive cars so hopefully want to tap in to that market.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

fazadelic said:


> cheers pal, i want to go upmarket now, i know i have the skill. Ill just do detailing and paint correction going mobile that's why i joined this fantastic site, to learn everything about detailing to give a good shine which i love looking at at the end, i have a friend that works in the city and they all got expensive cars so hopefully want to tap in to that market.


You want my honest opinion. 
I worked in a bodhshop that specialised in repairing Aston martins, Mercedes, bmw, jaguar, and to be honest I got fed up with the politics of it. People used to think it must of been great working on those types of cars, in the end I got fed I just saw them as car with four wheels and a steering wheel. I've recently left there but still work for the same company as he has ten bodyshops, I've now moved to there smart repair centre. But sounds like you've got a plan your not going to know until you try.


----------



## fazadelic (May 16, 2013)

Andyb0127 said:


> You want my honest opinion.
> I worked in a bodhshop that specialised in repairing Aston martins, Mercedes, bmw, jaguar, and to be honest I got fed up with the politics of it. People used to think it must of been great working on those types of cars, in the end I got fed I just saw them as car with four wheels and a steering wheel. I've recently left there but still work for the same company as he has ten bodyshops, I've now moved to there smart repair centre. But sounds like you've got a plan your not going to know until you try.


Thanks andy, im gonna give it a go and see where it takes me. If i can make about 750 on one rather than 3 ill be happy. I know they would want their car gleaming so i want to know whats the best wax, sealers and polish and the rest that goes with it. It wont be ready for another 3 months im being careful and doing all the research before i start advertising.:thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Andyb0127 said:


> You want my honest opinion.
> I worked in a bodhshop that specialised in repairing Aston martins, Mercedes, bmw, jaguar, and to be honest I got fed up with the politics of it. People used to think it must of been great working on those types of cars, in the end I got fed I just saw them as car with four wheels and a steering wheel. I've recently left there but still work for the same company as he has ten bodyshops, I've now moved to there smart repair centre. But sounds like you've got a plan your not going to know until you try.


Didn't realise you'd given up the shop stuff mate?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

squiggs said:


> Didn't realise you'd given up the shop stuff mate?


Yes mate, gave up the shop stuff about three weeks ago. Didn't enjoy it anymore the way things were going there. Then got offered a position at there smart centre so took that, just trying to remeber the things I was taught on a smart course now, and getting used to mixing such small ammounts of paint. :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Andyb0127 said:


> No easy way to put this.
> Did you read the title saying recommended bodyshop/sprayer.
> 
> Im sure rob is looking for someone that wont mask everything up in sight, that will leave it with really nice laquer edges. half a*sed attempt at a repaint. Every thing should be removed properly how you meant to prep around things properly if its not removed simple you cant. No spraybooth to paint it in, no spraying overalls worn, no airfed mask, the list goes on.
> Think you seem to have forgotten this is detailing world, where members will notice the slightest little defect.


Hi Fazadelic,
You seem quite new to this forum and I have to side with Andy here.
This is the Detailing World forum where people are usually OCD about their P&J's and your vid really isn't showing anything special.
Ok it showed you painting a car and well done for trying to promote yourself and sticking it up there - but there are loads of 'I've got a lock up, loads of masking tape and a spray gun' people that can do that.
If I'm reading you right you're saying you'll be happy charging £750 per respray - on a forum where a lot of people could and would be expecting to pay 10 times that for a perfect job
No disrespect, but you're showing a 'less perfect way of working' (which will result in a less than perfect result) on a forum where generally speaking people expect nothing but the best at a microscopic level.

It's a different world here mate :thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294432


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Andyb0127 said:


> Yes mate, gave up the shop stuff about three weeks ago. Didn't enjoy it anymore the way things were going there. Then got offered a position at there smart centre so took that, just trying to remeber the things I was taught on a smart course now, and getting used to mixing such small ammounts of paint. :thumb:


I'll have to pop over and get some tips from you :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive just done similar Andy hated being on the spanners so i left to go to a place where im only mot testing . Didn't like the way the place i was at was being run and how i was being forced to work . Got to the point couldn't face going in but had to . They were well shocked when i left . Good luck at your new place


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations guys, Ill pass them on to my customer.

To be honest some of the comments on this thread, is the reason why I've struggled over the years to find a painter to trust with a customers car. 
Shocked that anyone would mask up a piece of trim when it can be removed with a little effort.


----------



## fazadelic (May 16, 2013)

squiggs said:


> Hi Fazadelic,
> You seem quite new to this forum and I have to side with Andy here.
> This is the Detailing World forum where people are usually OCD about their P&J's and your vid really isn't showing anything special.
> Ok it showed you painting a car and well done for trying to promote yourself and sticking it up there - but there are loads of 'I've got a lock up, loads of masking tape and a spray gun' people that can do that.
> ...


I understand what you saying but sometimes its easier to mask the moudling was stuck with urathane so it would have been crazy of me to take it off and give myself more work, remember mate where i live people don't have that much money and always asking for shortcuts. oh boss can you just do that spot, can you just stick it so its not hanging, can you just take the scratch out and dont worry about the rest of the panel only the scratch i can go on not my fault, it really depends on the person if they are willing to pay 7500, i will be taking everything out taking extra care to deliver them the perfect job. obviously theres a lot of difference in the two pricing we have if they can afford my time i will do what they want. I was just showing you can get a good job for cheap money.:thumb:


----------



## fazadelic (May 16, 2013)

Planning on moving out of there and go mobile. The reason why i joined this fantastic site to learn the art of detailing an just do detailing and paint correction. My friend works in the city who has friends with expensive cars so hopefully want to tap in to that market.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.sca-refinishing.co.uk/ Great work, cheap prices.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

squiggs said:


> I'll have to pop over and get some tips from you :thumb:


Your more than welcome anytime mate. Dont know about that probably get tips of each other lol. At the moment im trying to sort out where there going wrong with this audi chrome they use on the vw wheels, they just cant seem to get the shading write. :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Ive just done similar Andy hated being on the spanners so i left to go to a place where im only mot testing . Didn't like the way the place i was at was being run and how i was being forced to work . Got to the point couldn't face going in but had to . They were well shocked when i left . Good luck at your new place


Sounds very much like a similar situation as mine. Apart from mine didnt seem that shocked when i asked to stay there, my transfer happened straight away.

Thanks mate its going really well im alot happier now. Hope yours is going well to mate. :thumb:


----------



## Roypinball (May 30, 2013)

Hi - I'm new on here, but I live in Rayleigh and I know of two good bodyshops depending on standard / price etc... One is a bit like the bloke in the video above and does some fantastic quality work (one of the old school body men - will make you a wing from a sheet of steel if you need it, no booth but cheap) and one is more at the top end and restores classic cars as a mainstream business, although the rates are still very reasonable when comparing like for like.

Not sure what we do about phone numbers on here, or how to get the information over to you, but if you can give me your details I will get their details over to you.

Rob


----------

